# Looking for advice on choosing a cordless drywall screwgun



## Eric Normand (Jan 2, 2016)

I'm trying to make a switch from my corded screwgun to a cordless and recently purchased the new DeWalt 20 V model. I've used it on a couple of jobs and I'm not totally sold on this unit. While I love the cordless factor, and the LED is also helpful, it's major drawback is that it doesn't seem to set screws like a normal drywall gun. If you don't set your screw correctly the first attempt, you can't hit it again to set it deeper. With my old corded model, I could just squeeze the trigger and give a little wiggle to reset, that doesn't happen with this gun. Also, you can't use reverse to back out a missed screw, or any screw, for that matter (unless you readjust the depth setting or remove the nosecone). At first I thought I might've had a faulty unit, but then I also read about this drawback in a couple of reviews on Amazon. For me, these issues are a dealbreaker and I'm returning it. I'm looking into the Bosch, but as its very new, there aren't very many reviews on it. Everyone seems to like the Hilti in this category although it is the most expensive (and apparently, the heaviest), and I see that Mikita also has a new cordless model. Do any of you have any good or bad experiences with any of these products?<br>


----------



## Wimpy65 (Dec 17, 2013)

Hi Eric,
My Makita 18V suffers from the same problems you described for the DeWalt. I have the latest brushless model & some of the older ones, as well.
Another issue that you didn't mention is the screw depth doesn't seem to stay consistent.
While I won't go back to the corded guns (I don't do too much hanging), it does seem as though the cordless guns are lacking in some areas.


----------



## Eric Normand (Jan 2, 2016)

That's really interesting about the Makita. I wonder if the Bosch and Hilti are better in this regard.


----------



## P.E.I.Taper (May 4, 2015)

I have used the bosh, I dont own it though. The guy who had it was praising it. And I praoser is boarding job


----------



## Eric Normand (Jan 2, 2016)

P.E.I.Taper said:


> I have used the bosh, I dont own it though. The guy who had it was praising it. And I praoser is boarding job


That's good to know. When you used it, do you remember if it worked well to reset screws that weren't sunk deep enough the first time, as well as backing out screws?


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

I bought a Dewalt 20v. 
Got a lot of complaints from the finishers on screw depth. 
I stopped using it.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> I bought a Dewalt 20v.
> Got a lot of complaints from the finishers on screw depth.
> I stopped using it.


No chit?

I told the hangers I use about that Dewalt cordless ... They said NOPE!! 

I asked them ..If I bought one for you ? He said Nope!!


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

I love running the gun, it's quick, light, convenient, doesn't blow dust up off the floor. 
Finishers were always [email protected] about screws being up. 
It didn't matter how much I'd try staying on top of the screws being set proper, I'd hear about it.


----------



## Shotgun Dave (Dec 29, 2015)

I bought the Dewalt 20 volt and we really like it. Easy to hang with and we do all of our finishing and have no problems with the screw depth. Sorry not trying to go against the grain but I'm very pleased with mine. Hope this helps


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

Don't worry about going against the grain Dave. I'm glad you're having good results.
Do you want to swap guns with me? 
Or better yet, swap finishers?


----------



## Shotgun Dave (Dec 29, 2015)

Hey bud we are here in east tennessee just trying to keep up. Just found this forum recently,lots of information on here. Good to hear from you but better stay here at home.


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

We use hilti used to use makita no issues with any just use hilti now as a preference thing 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Eric Normand (Jan 2, 2016)

Aussiecontractor said:


> We use hilti used to use makita no issues with any just use hilti now as a preference thing
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I have heard great things about the Hilti


----------



## Eric Normand (Jan 2, 2016)

Thanks for all the input, everybody. I also posted this question on contractor talk and received mixed feedback there, as well. Some have had great luck with it and some have had issues. Someone mentioned that they prefer a corded gun to a cordless when doing renovation work, which is what I am mainly using this for. He mentioned that old sheet rock is brittle, and maybe there's something about the design of a cordless screw gun that makes it less effective in these situations. I really do want this gun to work out for me, so I'll give it another try this week, I've got a job with extensive nail pops to fix. I'll keep you all posted.


----------



## Wimpy65 (Dec 17, 2013)

Eric Normand said:


> Someone mentioned that they prefer a corded gun to a cordless when doing renovation work, which is what I am mainly using this for.


 
I mainly do remodeling/repair work and the mobility of the cordless gun is the reason I choose to put up with the other cordless issues. The cordless gun is just so handy for moving from patch to patch! Just goes to show we're all wired differently! :thumbsup:


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

I usually get up about 3800 sq ft a day with a partner and need tools with no issues. 
I'd love going cordless if the performance was there.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

For production work PA, I am surprised you don't go collated. I know the cost of screws has been mentioned, but surely in the scheme of things it is not that big a deal. We pay around $11 for a box of 1000 screws.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

I have a collated gun. Most of our inside corner nailers are too tight to use a collated gun on. I've tried. It's common to have less than 1/2" ( 13mm) of nailer.
The senco duraspin I have needs quite a bit more nailer to angle it in.
I'm not saying there isn't a collated that can do the job, but I don't know of any and I'm not willing to switch back and forth to run screws on job. I can screw pretty quick going old school.


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

I will chime in on this one . I use the hilti and it is a great gun but it is the heaviest out of the cordless guns. I think but cant say for sure that it has the most stored power especially if you get the big batts but I don't recommend way to heavy.
now as far as the quality of the screw depth it suffers from the same problem as you guys have said but it is no problem to fix with just one upgrade. Just order their longer nose cone and bit shaft that, and 1 pac of diamond point bits. This change makes the screw quality so much better right away then you need to use the gun for a few houses running the gun locked on the same way your corded gun works all the other guns you have to pull the trigger for every screw.
after your gun works in for a month of good use you'll be able to adjust screws just like you did with your corded gun . The thing with doing this is that it changes your gun a bit it will not be as fast and it will be nosier than your buddies cordless but you will have no more hangers :yes:. 

by fast I don't mean much it will still rip along for a good two years no prob with tons of abuse


----------



## Eric Normand (Jan 2, 2016)

The mixed reviews on these cordless guns (particularly the DeWalt, Mikita and Bosch) leaves me wondering if there is an inconsistency in the production of these units, or if these are design flaws. I find it interesting that some folks seem to love the gun and have no problems, while others have similar issues like the problems I've described.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

I took a heavy 3 1/2" wood screw and drove it till the gun stalled then eased up pressure and beat the crap out of the clutch for a while. It'll back out screws with only one or two clicks of the cone.


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> I took a heavy 3 1/2" wood screw and drove it till the gun stalled then eased up pressure and beat the crap out of the clutch for a while. It'll back out screws with only one or two clicks of the cone.


yep you know exactly what im talking about:thumbup: once the clutch and motor get worked they work much better but you loose that quiet presice mechanism your gun comes with . That is nothing to worry about just crank the tunes knowing you don't have to drag a cord around which ill say if you work with a partner cords suck. Using a long screw like you said is a great idea and will be what I do with my next gun mine is making a pretty bad noise these days I dropped it on my buddy lol he was hurt and my gun sounds ruff but still works better than a stock gun out of the box imo.


----------



## Eric Normand (Jan 2, 2016)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> I took a heavy 3 1/2" wood screw and drove it till the gun stalled then eased up pressure and beat the crap out of the clutch for a while. It'll back out screws with only one or two clicks of the cone.


That's really interesting, sounds worth trying, I would so love to lose the cord!


----------



## Eric Normand (Jan 2, 2016)

gordie said:


> yep you know exactly what im talking about:thumbup: once the clutch and motor get worked they work much better but you loose that quiet presice mechanism your gun comes with . That is nothing to worry about just crank the tunes knowing you don't have to drag a cord around which ill say if you work with a partner cords suck. Using a long screw like you said is a great idea and will be what I do with my next gun mine is making a pretty bad noise these days I dropped it on my buddy lol he was hurt and my gun sounds ruff but still works better than a stock gun out of the box imo.


Did breaking the gun in like this also improve its ability to reset screws that weren't set 100% the first time?


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

Yep that is what I'm saying mang break it in then you can reset screws without cone


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

Woops I mean you can reset the screws without taking off the nose cone


----------

